# MTB: Nepaug State Forest, CT - 6/15/08



## Greg (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm down for something this Sunday morning, but I would like to go early as possible being Father's Day. I'm thinking 7 am somewhere and a 2-2.5 hour ride. Anyone interested?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 9, 2008)

As of right now I would be able to do Sunday morning.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm down for something this Sunday morning, but I would like to go early as possible being Father's Day. I'm thinking 7 am somewhere and a 2-2.5 hour ride. Anyone interested?



I should be able to make that. Any thoughts on where you want to ride?

If Steve comes along he could lead a ride at Case mtn in Manchester. Another decent ride is the West Hartford Res.


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I should be able to make that. Any thoughts on where you want to ride?
> 
> If Steve comes along he could lead a ride at Case mtn in Manchester. Another decent ride is the West Hartford Res.



West Hartford sounds better to me (closer). Manchester is probably an hour drive.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> West Hartford sounds better to me (closer). Manchester is probably an hour drive.




I am game for anything. I used to ride W Hartford all the time, but it has easily been 6 plus years since I have been there. If I had to lead the ride I might be able to fake my way through. Hopefully Steve can make it, and knows the trails there.

If Steve cannot make it (or anyone else that knows CT trails) we could ride up by me, but that would be an hour drive for you


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I am game for anything. I used to ride W Hartford all the time, but it has easily been 6 plus years since I have been there. If I had to lead the ride I might be able to fake my way through. Hopefully Steve can make it, and knows the trails there.
> 
> If Steve cannot make it (or anyone else that knows CT trails) we could ride up by me, but that would be an hour drive for you



Yeah, I'd like to keep it within 30-40 minutes if possible. There's also Nepaug or People's State Forest up near Sundown. That might be more centrally located for you and the guys like me in west-central CT.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as Mr evil and that is has been quite a few years since I did anything other than the fire roads at the res.

I am game for pretty much anywhere. Btw Tim, were in MA are you?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 9, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I'm in the same boat as Mr evil and that is has been quite a few years since I did anything other than the fire roads at the res.
> 
> I am game for pretty much anywhere. Btw Tim, were in MA are you?



I am in Westfield, a few miles north of the Suffield/CT line. 

Greg,
I don't mind riding anywhere as long as we have someone with us that know the trails. I only mentioned my neck of the woods as a backup incase we don't have a trail guide familiar with CT trails.  Hopefully Steve can ride and it won't be an issue.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 9, 2008)

Im down for it!!   I havent been to case in quite some time but if i remember correctly the trails are distinctly marked....Ill probably bring my son along too....wherever you guys want to ride  is cool!!

steve


----------



## powhunter (Jun 9, 2008)

I would even do meriden again...its a good  short ride for building up your wind/endurance, but like I said before Im down for anything as long as there is a water ramp

:dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2008)

I might be up for something close by on Sunday.  I've rode Nepaug a few times last year and have been to the West Hartford rez a few times this year already..


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 9, 2008)

powhunter said:


> but like I said before Im down for anything as long as there is a water ramp
> 
> :dunce:



LOL, Steve is gonna make that his trademark at the end of each ride, have to change his screen name to "waterhunter" for the summer


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 9, 2008)

powhunter said:


> I would even do meriden again...its a good  short ride for building up your wind/endurance, but like I said before Im down for anything as long as there is a water ramp
> 
> :dunce:



that water ramp looked fun. I just won't ride off it on my bike.

I am down for riding anywhere.


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I might be up for something close by on Sunday.  I've rode Nepaug a few times last year and have been to the West Hartford rez a few times this year already.



Sounds like we have a tour guide for West Hartford on Sunday. I could do that, but again it would have to be *early*...like 7 am. Thoughts?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 9, 2008)

Steve, you mentioned that Case has their trails marked, do you know who else near by marks their trails?


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> that water ramp looked fun. I just won't ride off it on my bike.



Instant bath. I guess the only chance of damage would be hitting bottom though, right? We never would have guessed that a mountain bike would float... :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sounds like we have a tour guide for West Hartford on Sunday. I could do that, but again it would have to be *early*...like 7 am. Thoughts?



I can do 7:00, though I would prefer 7:30.


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I can do 7:00, though I would prefer 7:30.



You're traveling the farthest. I could compromise.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Instant bath. I guess the only chance of damage would be hitting bottom though, right? We never would have guessed that a mountain bike would float... :lol:



I would be worried about water getting into all the componets, pivots and Bottom bracket.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 9, 2008)

Not sure jeff......I know case is because there is several loops that intersect.....Ive heard some good stuff about nepaug....and brian has done it a few times...

steve


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Not sure jeff......I know case is because there is several loops that intersect.....Ive heard some good stuff about nepaug....and brian has done it a few times...
> 
> steve



I think Nepaug is a bit closer for everyone, no?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 9, 2008)

Nepaug works for me, someone will just need to post and address or directions for me.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 9, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Nepaug works for me, someone will just need to post and address or directions for me.



+1


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sounds like we have a tour guide for West Hartford on Sunday. I could do that, but again it would have to be *early*...like 7 am. Thoughts?





powhunter said:


> Not sure jeff......I know case is because there is several loops that intersect.....Ive heard some good stuff about nepaug....and brian has done it a few times...
> 
> steve



I knew I shouldn't have opened my mouth.  I've hacked my way through each place, but I wouldn't say I know the trails.  I'd be happy to show what I remember.  Nepaug has a ton of trails, I almost always seemed to be riding them in the wrong direction too.  The best ride I had there was my last one, but I just kinda stumbled on the trail, I may or may not be able to find it again.   There's a TON of stunts and stuff there for those inclined for that sort of thing.


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2008)

So Nepaug, it is? Seems appropriate for a summertime Sundown crew reunion.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 9, 2008)

Just bluff you way through it, as long as you get us into the woods on some trails for an hour or two and are able to get us back out is all we are asking for.


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Just bluff you way through it, as long as you get us into the woods on some trails for an hour or two and are able to get us back out is all we are asking for.



Right. Trust me, Jeff and I aren't picky yet....


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2008)

I'll be happy to try my best to show you guys around Nepaug.  I take no responsibility to for getting lost and or riding around in aimless circles though.  I'm still trying to figure the place out myself.  I hope I can find the area I got to last time I was there.  There was stuff for everyone there, from nice flowy sections of single track, technical climbs/descents (nothing too long), big rollers, bigger rollers, jumps, etc..


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 9, 2008)

With any luck Steve knows Nepaug. I will kust need some direction how to get there


----------



## powhunter (Jun 9, 2008)

Directions - Off of I84 take the Farmington Rt 4 exit (Exit #39). Follow Rt4 until you  junction with Rt179 (there is a stop light). Rt4 will go left and you will continue  straight on Rt179. Follow Rt179 to Canton where it junctions with Rt202. Take a left  at this light onto Rt202(Saybrook Fishouse is on the right). The entrance is approximately  2.5 miles up 202. You will see a Tunxis trail sign and a dirt road on the right. There is  a dirt parking lot on the left, but we park up the dirt road on the right about 200 feet.  You will see places to park



Trail report from bikerag.com:



Description - What a great riding area!  I would say its a cross between trail of tears at the cape, Middlesex and Trumbull.  What I am trying to say is that if your riding hear you will be crying as if you were being RIDDEN by a bull..  Anyway..  Lots of great winding single track with some loose stuff to watch out for, plus rock gardens you dream about, plus slick-rock sections, plus steep rock trumblesque drops, with plenty of fire roads to get you home when your injured and crying like a little baby..  Recent additions include crazy 3-6' hucks like Jaba and sick rock rollers..


sounds pretty good

steve


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> With any luck Steve knows Nepaug. I will kust need some direction how to get there





powhunter said:


> Not sure jeff......I know case is because there is several loops that intersect.....*Ive heard some good stuff about nepaug....and brian has done it a few times...*
> 
> steve



Based on the above I'd say he's never been. 

It's easy to get there, it's right on route 202.  The map below shows about where the parking lot is for the ending spot.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...834,-72.971621&spn=0.033577,0.074415&t=h&z=14
If you're going the direction shown (I picked Hartford as a random starting point, you can edit it to start from your house to get a better idea) then you'll see a small wooden sign on the right for Nepaug State Forest (or whatever it says), go down the dirt road there and it shortly opens up into a pseudo parking lot (people park along the road between the trees and what not), it'll be obvious once you get in there.  Alternatively you can park on the other side of the street from the entrance of the dirt road, theres a large dirt pull-off there.  The parking down the dirt road tends to fill up, but probably not by 7:30.  I might be parked in the lot across the street anyway though, my car doesn't have much ground clearance and the aluminum oil pan is known to get taken out when it comes in contact with large rocks that can sometimes protrude from the ruts on dirt roads.  So I usually play it safe and avoid those situations when possible.


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2008)

Nepaug it is! Sunday at 7:30 am. I'm good for a 2-2.5 hour ride. Roll call:

Greg


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 9, 2008)

Greg
o3jeff


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Greg
> o3jeff



Look out. The two newbs are leading the charge here... :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 9, 2008)

Really, were are our guides?
I wonder if Brian went there tonight to try and learn the trails so he doesn't let us down Sunday!


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2008)

And if anyone missed it, this is the kind of foolishness that goes on during these rides:



How could you not want to be a part of that? :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 10, 2008)

Greg
o3jeff
Tim & (possibly Marge)


----------



## powhunter (Jun 10, 2008)

Greg
o3jeff
Tim & (possibly Marge)
powhunter


----------



## powhunter (Jun 10, 2008)

Bivert on point








steve


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2008)

Not sure if this helps with any route planning, but I found this map on bikerag.com.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2008)

Greg
o3jeff
Tim & (possibly Marge)
powhunter
bvibert

I'll be there, and no I wasn't out scouting last night...


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 10, 2008)

Ha ha, you guys are in for it. A coworker of mine who's a crazy sick downhiller broke his bike and his back at Nepaug two weeks ago. Still isn't walking right. This oughta be fun.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Ha ha, you guys are in for it. A coworker of mine who's a crazy sick downhiller broke his bike and his back at Nepaug two weeks ago. Still isn't walking right. This oughta be fun.



There is definitely come gnarly stuff there, but everything can be avoided or walked around if needed.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey, we are trying to get more people to show up, not scare them away!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> There is definitely come gnarly stuff there, but everything can be avoided or walked around if needed.



PFFT says you. I want GNARLY!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> PFFT says you. I want GNARLY!



Well, if you show up for the ride on Sunday I'll do my best to show you some gnar...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 11, 2008)

Weathers looking good for Sunday morning compared to the humidity we rode in last week.

How about johnnypoach, he in?


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Weathers looking good for Sunday morning compared to the humidity we rode in last week.



I just hope the trails have a chance to dry out a bit. Otherwise - mud fest!!! which is okay too...



o3jeff said:


> How about johnnypoach, he in?



Any news on whether that bike survived the last ride?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> I just hope the trails have a chance to dry out a bit. Otherwise - mud fest!!! which is okay too...



I haven't bothered cleaning mine yet from last weekend


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I haven't bothered cleaning mine yet from last weekend



Really?! I gave it a thorough bath and relubed the chain. What kind of poser MTBer are you?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> I just hope the trails have a chance to dry out a bit. Otherwise - mud fest!!! which is okay too...





o3jeff said:


> I haven't bothered cleaning mine yet from last weekend





Greg said:


> Really?! I gave it a thorough bath and relubed the chain. What kind of poser MTBer are you?



Giving the chain and the rest of the drive train some TLC after riding through mud is always a good idea.  Washing your bike after every ride is lame though...   My bikes wear their mud like a badge of honor, the HT still has mud on the frame from last season (the drive train has been thoroughly cleaned though).

That said, while I actually enjoy riding through the mud and getting dirty it's not very good for the trails, actually it's very bad for them.  So hopefully it's dried out.


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Washing your bike after every ride is lame though...



Sorry. I'm such a gaper.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg
o3jeff
Tim & (possibly Marge)
powhunter
bvibert
jonnypoach
john (powhunters son)


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Greg
> o3jeff
> Tim & (possibly Marge)
> powhunter
> ...



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 11, 2008)

This should be a fun ride, Greg don't forget the camera


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Well, if you show up for the ride on Sunday I'll do my best to show you some gnar...




Heh. On the contrary, I will show YOU gnar, friend. You guys might beat my ass on skis but yuo're not coming close on a bike.


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Heh. On the contrary, I will show YOU gnar, friend. You guys might beat my ass on skis but yuo're not coming close on a bike.



Wow. :-o Talking up a pretty big game. This should be interesting...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Heh. On the contrary, I will show YOU gnar, friend. You guys might beat my ass on skis but yuo're not coming close on a bike.



I didn't say I was going to show anyone how to _ride_ the gnar.  My plan is simply to point you to it, and watch the chaos unfold from a distance. 

Does this mean that you're definitely coming on Sunday?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Wow. :-o Talking up a pretty big game. This should be interesting...



Agreed!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 11, 2008)

She is all talk:grin: (I am going to get my ass beat for this)


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> She is all talk:grin: (I am going to get my ass beat for this)



Might be funny if johnnypoach schools her on that Caldor bike of his... :lol


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Might be funny if johnnypoach schools her on that Caldor bike of his... :lol


I don't know about that! I saw JP on that downhill section of your vid, and I am certain Marge can do much better


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I don't know about that! I saw JP on that downhill section of your vid, and I am certain Marge can do much better



I was kidding, bro.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Might be funny if johnnypoach schools her on that Caldor bike of his... :lol





MR. evil said:


> I don't know about that! I saw JP on that downhill section of your vid, and I am certain Marge can do much better





Greg said:


> I was kidding, bro.



Yeah, but he's nuts (I mean that in a good way).  I imagine that he'll ride off of anything, while Marge is relatively sane... 

Edit; plus, her bike is way more prettier than his so she may be reluctant to scratch it up..


----------



## powhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Might be funny if johnnypoach schools her on that Caldor bike of his... :lol




ha ha ha but you are wrong my friend.......he got that bike for free at the southington landfill!!!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> I was kidding, bro.



I knew that. But I had to make up for me previous comment. If I am not there on Sunday it will be becuase Marge hurt me bad after she reads this.......help


----------



## powhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Heh. On the contrary, I will show YOU gnar, friend. You guys might beat my ass on skis but yuo're not coming close on a bike.





might have to get some body armor for this ride or it may result in  a fatality...greg ya see anything at the bikers edge??

steve


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

powhunter said:


> might have to get some body armor for this ride or it may result in  a fatality...greg ya see anything at the bikers edge??
> 
> steve



Good idea!  I never thought I'd ever need anything like that...  Until I started riding at Nepaug...


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

powhunter said:


> might have to get some body armor for this ride or it may result in  a fatality...greg ya see anything at the bikers edge??
> 
> steve



No. I didn't look though. Wasn't really impressed with that store. I did dial back my SPDs a bit so I should be able to get out of my pedals easier this time. My shins took a few days to recover from the last ride...


----------



## powhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> No. I didn't look though. Wasn't really impressed with that store. I did dial back my SPDs a bit so I should be able to get out of my pedals easier this time. My shins took a few days to recover from the last ride...



yea i discovered a fair amout of B&B marks after as well.......the best bike shops Ive found were vernon cycle and berlin bicycle


steve


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 11, 2008)

powhunter said:


> ha ha ha but you are wrong my friend.......he got that bike for free at the southington landfill!!!



lol, Don't give away the secret, we'll have everyone at our dump trying to score a gem like Johnnys:-D


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

I just hope the Poacher shows up with a helmet on Sunday...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> I just hope the Poacher shows up with a helmet on Sunday...



That would be preferable...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sorry. I'm such a gaper.



You did notice the , right?  When I first got my bike I was a bit more diligent about cleaning it after rides.  Then I realized that it's supposed to get dirty if you're using it right.  Sorta like how skis are supposed to get core shots if you're using them right...


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You did notice the , right?  When I first got my bike I was a bit more diligent about cleaning it after rides.  Then I realized that it's supposed to get dirty if you're using it right.  Sorta like how skis are supposed to get core shots if you're using them right...



I just try to make sure that the drive train, suspension & pivots are clean. Dirt can do real damage to moving parts and bearings. After a normal ride I ussually do nothing. But if is was wet & muddy I will clean those areas.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 12, 2008)

I usually do the same get rid of the crud in the drive train with a brush then some pedros wax lube....or I just drive into a lake 

steve


----------



## Greg (Jun 12, 2008)

powhunter said:


> or I just drive into a lake



:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I just try to make sure that the drive train, suspension & pivots are clean. Dirt can do real damage to moving parts and bearings. After a normal ride I ussually do nothing. But if is was wet & muddy I will clean those areas.



Yes, suspension pivot points, that's something that's new to me this season.  I try to do enough to keep the bike operating smoothly, though I have been a little too lax on oiling the chain frequently enough in the past.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yes, suspension pivot points, that's something that's new to me this season.  I try to do enough to keep the bike operating smoothly, though I have been a little too lax on oiling the chain frequently enough in the past.



Pivot point are ussually a non-issue. But after a wet nasty ride I like to check them out just to be safe.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Pivot point are ussually a non-issue. But after a wet nasty ride I like to check them out just to be safe.



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

BTW, I moved the part of the discussion about my newish bike and it's shock to a new thread here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/29638-my-new-me-bike-copied-another-thread.html


----------



## Greg (Jun 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Based on the above I'd say he's never been.
> 
> It's easy to get there, it's right on route 202.  The map below shows about where the parking lot is for the ending spot.
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...834,-72.971621&spn=0.033577,0.074415&t=h&z=14
> If you're going the direction shown (I picked Hartford as a random starting point, you can edit it to start from your house to get a better idea) then you'll see a small wooden sign on the right for Nepaug State Forest (or whatever it says), go down the dirt road there and it shortly opens up into a pseudo parking lot (people park along the road between the trees and what not), it'll be obvious once you get in there.  Alternatively you can park on the other side of the street from the entrance of the dirt road, theres a large dirt pull-off there.  The parking down the dirt road tends to fill up, but probably not by 7:30.  I might be parked in the lot across the street anyway though, my car doesn't have much ground clearance and the aluminum oil pan is known to get taken out when it comes in contact with large rocks that can sometimes protrude from the ruts on dirt roads.  So I usually play it safe and avoid those situations when possible.



Where's the best spot to meet? The lot down by the trail head or the one across the street?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Where's the best spot to meet? The lot down by the trail head or the one across the street?



You'll see when you get in there it's not so much a lot as room to park on the side of the dirt road.  It's also not so much a trail head, the dirt road continues on and there's a few trails that intersect there.  It's only a couple hundred feet or so in from the road.  Either spot will work just as well.  Like I said I'll be parking my car across the street either way and riding in from there.  My car would probably be fine driving in there, but I'd rather not take any chances.

7am at the lot across the street works for me.

Anyone who's going can pm me for my cell number just in case you can't find the place or are running late or anything (it hasn't changed since ski season for those that already have it).


----------



## Greg (Jun 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> 7am at the lot across the street works for me.



I can do 7 am, but I think Tim wanted to push it to 7:30. Lot across the street, it is.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2008)

Okay, then 7:30 it is.  I'll still shoot for 7:00 and then I should make 7:30 no problem.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2008)

The weather isn't looking especially good for Saturday night into Sunday morning.  Hopefully the rain holds off, or at least isn't very much.  Looks like it shouldn't be too hot at least.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 14, 2008)

see y'all in the a.m.


steve


----------



## Greg (Jun 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The weather isn't looking especially good for Saturday night into Sunday morning.  Hopefully the rain holds off, or at least isn't very much.  Looks like it shouldn't be too hot at least.





powhunter said:


> see y'all in the a.m.
> 
> 
> steve



Yup. I'll be there unless it's actually raining. Hopefully these storms move out in time.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yup. I'll be there unless it's actually raining. Hopefully these storms move out in time.



Unless it is a down pour I will be there. I don't mind riding in light rain, it keeps you cool.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 14, 2008)

I plan on checking in here tommorrow morning before I leave (6:30ish). If anyone isn't going to make it becuase of rain be sure to post


----------



## bvibert (Jun 14, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I plan on checking in here tommorrow morning before I leave (6:30ish). If anyone isn't going to make it becuase of rain be sure to post



Sounds like a plan to me.  I'll be checking in here tomorrow morning also.


----------



## Greg (Jun 14, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Unless it is a down pour I will be there. I don't mind riding in light rain, it keeps you cool.



Great! Me too. Even if we have to forgo some of the more technical stuff. Slippery rock gardens don't sound like fun, but whatever. I've been looking forward to this all week.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 14, 2008)

I guess the following is the headcount for tomorrow. Any last takers, should be a good time.

Greg
o3jeff
Tim & (possibly Marge)
powhunter
bvibert
jonnypoach (with the "2-wheel Amphibious Assault with Breakaway Steering feature")
john (powhunters son)


----------



## Greg (Jun 14, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> should be a good time.



...or at least interesting... :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 14, 2008)

What is everyone driving?

I will be in a silver Ford Ranger pickup.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 14, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> What is everyone driving?
> 
> I will be in a silver Ford Ranger pickup.



White VW Passat wagon.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2008)

Dark blue Chrysler Pacifica.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2008)

Just started raining here in town, but from looking at the radar it appears to be the last of the rain.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Just started raining here in town, but from looking at the radar it appears to be the last of the rain.



Yeah, that appears to be it.  I'm just wondering how muddy the trails are going to be?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2008)

It's coming down hard and steady right now and also the same last night. Not sure how much protection the trail get from the trees though


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 15, 2008)

whats the deal, are we riding?

I have to get out the door to make it there by 7:30.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks like it just about stopped here, but i am also about 40 minutes SE of Nepaug.

Who's making the call?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2008)

Screw it, I am heading out now.  If no one shows I'll get lost there myself.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 15, 2008)

I want to ride.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Screw it, I am heading out now.  If no one shows I'll get lost there myself.




see you there!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2008)

I'll head over, if it's too muddy I'll just ride around on the fire roads.  I don't want to tear up the trails.


----------

